

"We were able to glean critical info through an e-mail accessible only by Prism" - runn1ng
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/08/us/mining-of-data-is-called-crucial-to-fight-terror.html

======
runn1ng
I have shortened the quote because of the limit, the full quote is

 _“We were able to glean critical information,” said a senior intelligence
official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. “It was through an e-mail
correspondence that we had access to only through Prism.”_

